# Cubing Sheet V3.1



## Alcs (Aug 14, 2019)

Closed


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Alcs said:


> A better version of the sheet is now available! Check it out!
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-sheet-v1.75055/



This seems like a cool idea!! Just letting you know there is a problem with the seccond link.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 24, 2019)

Could you make a version for Excel or Word for those who don't have an account?


----------



## Alcs (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Could you make a version for Excel or Word for those who don't have an account?


The Excel version is available. I would recommend creating a Google account so you have access to the best features
*Note that my main focus on this project is the Google version since the Google version is a lot more accessible to everyone and it is free. The best Excel features are not free.*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2019)

Will the new update include ranking compatibility for other countries besides Canada? I live in the USA.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

I have a spreadsheet to keep track of your PBs. Not trying to steal the spotlight or anything.
LINK


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have a spreadsheet to keep track of your PBs. Not trying to steal the spotlight or anything.
> LINK



You can keep track of PBs and be ranked among members of the SS community my clicking your username on the top bar and selecting "My Records"


----------



## z3non (Nov 25, 2019)

There is no google sheet under that link...???


----------



## Alcs (Mar 11, 2020)

z3non said:


> There is no google sheet under that link...???


I made a mistake while copying the link. Fixed now.


----------



## Alcs (Mar 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Will the new update include ranking compatibility for other countries besides Canada? I live in the USA.


I did not finish Canadian rankings yet. It requires a lot of time. Although, in a few months, I might include USA or/and World rankings. Although, adding too many ranking could trigger unexpected crashes.


----------



## Alcs (Jun 12, 2020)

Updates are delayed for many reasons:
1. Many errors are happening for various reasons
2. There are many new features that I am working on that simply does not work right now
3. Working on some type of function that will be able to optimize your solve after doing a reconstruction (will take months to finish)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 12, 2020)

Can you please explain me how this sheet works??


----------

